# Other N scale web sites



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

There was a thread on another area of this forum concerning "other forums" we use. Got me to thinking...what other websites do other N scalers use for "shopping", checking prices, etc??

I currently use ModelTrainStuff, Walthers, Fifer..

Thoughts???


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Walthers has the biggest variety....they have things no one else has, so I use their sight to find things. Unfortunately they price everything at retail except for the occasional sale, so I don't buy too often......and my local dealer is a Walthers dealer, so he does a weekly order to Walthers and so include every thing in his "stock" order and doesn't charge shipping....and he gives a discount off the Walthers prices. Only problem is my "local" dealer is a 2 hour drive.

I use BLW (Brooklyn Locomotive Works) because they post a lot of the announcements for new products and take pre-orders......so I check their website daily looking for new products. And I do my all pre-orders thru them since I like their service and pre-order policies. But they don't seem to have as many "small" items like loads and detail parts as other dealers, so.....................................

I buy the most (excluding preorders) from Model Train Stuff (MB Klein). They have good selection, good prices, and very good service. 

Not saying others aren't good as well, but these are the ones I use. I also hit ebay on a regular basis looking for "out of production" stuff and bargains.

I'll also hit most of the manufacturers websites to get more detailed descriptions and shipping/delivery info. 

Lastly, I hit Spookshows site http://www.spookshow.net/trainstuff.html for info on stuff before I buy.....especially good for researching ebay purchases.


----------

